# MY Performance FSD stopping



## skim0914 (1 d ago)

23 MY performance purchased with FSD.
while driving highway, so many times sudden stopping happen and no one has same issue?


----------



## MissJane (7 mo ago)

Yes, that’s why you have to maintain control at all times. You cannot relax with FSD or Autopilot for that matter. Remain aware at all times.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

skim0914 said:


> 23 MY performance purchased with FSD.
> while driving highway, so many times sudden stopping happen and no one has same issue?


It happened to me too.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Look for the many threads on phantom braking. 

It generally does not stop, it slows down.


----------

